# Cегодня с утра / сегодня утром



## j-Adore

"*Еще сегодня с утра* фирменные сумки были ей вопросом жизни и смерти. Женщины – какие прихотливые!"

"*Еще сегодня утром* фирменные сумки были ей вопросом жизни и смерти. Женщины – какие прихотливые!"


I'm not sure how these two phrases differ in meaning. What I want to say is:

"*(As recently as) just this morning*, the designer's bags were a matter of life and death for her. But several hours later, she's already into something else".


----------



## Maroseika

Еще сегодня с утра - from the very morning (semantic stress on today morning as the starting point).
Еще сегодня утром - just today morning.

NB: _быть для кого-то вопросом жизни и смерти_ (не _кому-то_).


----------



## Vovan

The first is stranger than the second.
Normally, "Ещё сегодня с утра..." continues into something like "Ещё сегодня с утра мы убирали квартиру" (as an answer to "What else were you doing in the morning?"). Thus, the meaning is (should be) "another thing that happened in the morning".

The second is more or less okay to mean "It was just this morning that fashionable women's handbags were a matter of life and death for her".


----------



## j-Adore

Thank you both. So what I want to say is: "*(As recently as) just this morning*, the designer's bags were a matter of life and death for her. But several hours later, she's already into something else".


----------



## Vovan

j-Adore said:


> *(As recently as) just this morning*, the designer's bags were a matter of life and death for her


Еще сегодня утром вопросом жизни и смерти для нее были фирменные сумки. (=А сейчас этим вопросом стало что-то еще.)
Еще сегодня утром фирменные сумки были для нее вопросом жизни и смерти. (=А сейчас они ей не важны.)


----------



## Sobakus

"Ещё сегодня с утра" is three adverbs in a row - this doesn't quite work, you need to remove one of those (likely _сегодня_ as being completely superfluous). "Сегодня утром" on the other hand is understood as a single temporal adverb and so sounds fine. Note that _ещё_ in your phrase specifies the adverb, being synonymous with _только_: "just this morning". If you were going for "also", you have to either make some distance between the adverbs or use a synonym, e.g. "к тому же" - at least outside of speech where a sharp rising intonation on _ещё _followed by a pause_,_ and a weaker one on _утра́_, will make their independent character clear.


----------



## Maroseika

I'd say сегодня is formally superfluous in both cases. But still sounds natural in due context.


----------



## Sobakus

Maroseika said:


> I'd say сегодня is formally superfluous in both cases. But still sounds natural in due context.


Formally perhaps, but at least for me "сегодня утром" is a valid and very frequent temporal adverb in its own right, while the other expression is a combination of two separate ones. This is why a preceding _ещё_ seems to modify _сегодня_ while leaving out _с утра_.


----------



## loviii

j-Adore said:


> "*Еще сегодня с утра* фирменные сумки были ей вопросом жизни и смерти. Женщины – какие прихотливые!"
> 
> "*Еще сегодня утром* фирменные сумки были для нее вопросом жизни и смерти. Женщины – какие прихотливые!(_understandable, but slightly strange as in meaning as in sentence construction_)"


----------



## Alex_Zak

j-Adore said:


> Женщины – какие прихотливые!


No, we don't say this way. It's quite understandable but does't sound natural.
I would say: 
"Женщины, какие они прихотливые"!
"Женщины, какие же они прихотливые"!
"Женщины, какие же они все-таки прихотливые"!
Moreover, people typical say that women are whimsical - капризные. Although, I personally prefer unusual and creative types of idiolects, that's why semantically your phrase sounds fresh and nice for me.


----------



## Awwal12

1. To me "ещё с утра" (with the supposed meaning "just this morning", i.e.) is fine only with some perfective activities in the past tense. Probably because "с утра" has basically two meanings which must be differentiated somehow.  "Ещё с утра он помыл полы" is perfectly fine, but "ещё с утра он чувствовал себя плохо (а теперь у него отличное самочувствие)" doesn't look well, I'd use "ещё утром" instead.
2. As it was noted, "ещё сегодня с утра" doesn't work well in any context (again, as longs as "ещё" means "just"), even though "ещё сегодня утром" or "ещё с утра" are both fine. I still cannot deduce a formal rule forbidding such construction.
3. Быть *кому-л.* +N (instr.) is generally unproductive, being used mainly with kinship terms and certain social roles (e.g. он был мне другом). Instead, the default быть *для кого-л.*  + N (instr.) should be used: "сумки были для неё вопросом жизни и смерти".
4. I think "прихотливый" should be replaced with something else. Formally the use is correct, but the word is pretty rare and its meaning seems to be drifting towards just "picky" in colloquial speech, which obviously doesn't suit the context.


----------



## Sobakus

I don't see anything out of the ordinary with "быть кому-то вопросом чего-л." - as opposed to the more precise referential function of _для кого-то_,  it conveys a looser, free/ethical/advantage Dative-type meaning while still maintaining a syntactic link with the verb and the associated referential sense. The Dative can be used in far more semantically and grammatically ambiguous ways, even if they're less productive than in some other Slavic languages.


----------



## Awwal12

Do you find the phrase "мне это вопрос жизни и смерти" normal?


----------



## Sobakus

I don't find it idiomatic, but neither do I find it ungrammatical. I'm guessing it's the interference from the purely ethical "это тебе не шутки" and the almost purely complimentary - granted, the governing verb is omitted - "вопрос [предназначенный] тебе" that gives the preference to _для_: compare the ubiquitous use with adverbs "мне это важно", "что русскому хорошо", "ей главное, чтоб было дёшево" where those interpretations are impossible.


----------



## Awwal12

Sobakus said:


> compare the ubiquitous use with adverbs "мне это важно", "что русскому хорошо", "ей главное, чтоб было дёшево"


Yes. But my notion was specifically about nouns.


----------



## Rosett

j-Adore said:


> "*Еще сегодня с утра* фирменные сумки были ей вопросом жизни и смерти. Женщины – какие прихотливые!"
> 
> "*Еще сегодня утром* фирменные сумки были ей вопросом жизни и смерти. Женщины – какие прихотливые!"
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how these two phrases differ in meaning. What I want to say is:
> 
> "*(As recently as) just this morning*, the designer's bags were a matter of life and death for her. But several hours later, she's already into something else".


«Ещё сегодня утром *дизайнерские сумки*...

«Фирменные сумки» могут быть чем угодно, в том числе и дизайнерскими, но приравнивать их к désigner bag (и переводить на русский таким же образом) ни в коем случае нельзя, иначе это будет грубой ошибкой, происходящей от непонимания сути вещей.

Далее, «...были *её* вопросом жизни и смерти». Ни «ей», ни «для неё» не отражает в точности так называемую _referential function_, которая в данном случае является притяжательной.


----------



## Sobakus

Awwal12 said:


> Yes. But my notion was specifically about nouns.


The OP sentence still sounds fine to me somehow.


Rosett said:


> Далее, «...были *её* вопросом жизни и смерти». Ни «ей», ни «для неё» не отражает в точности так называемую _referential function_, которая в данном случае является притяжательной.


Это не имеет никакого отношения к реальности. Чей вопрос жизни и смерти это был - её или чей-то ещё - такие дилеммы лучше оставить для абсурдистской фикции.


----------



## Awwal12

Sobakus said:


> Это не имеет никакого отношения к реальности.


I'm inclined to agree.  Sounds extraterrestrial.


Sobakus said:


> The OP sentence still sounds fine to me somehow.


I wouldn't exactly call it ungrammatical, but it's certainly weird to me.


----------

